# best / cheap golf course in GTA?



## sidman (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi there,

Wanted to get my dad and his golf buddy away from his regular course and get him some green fees at a course in the GTA (Miss / Oak / Burlington / Markham, etc - he's in Niagara). I'm reaching out for some ideas / suggestions.

I know I can easily pay $100+ per game at some places, but I'd love to find a nice course that's a bit more reasonable.

Your suggestions greatly appreciated!

thx
sidman


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I've enjoyed the twilight rate at Silver Lakes near Newmarket

good value for the dollar

Silver Lakes Golf & Country Club


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

sidman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wanted to get my dad and his golf buddy away from his regular course and get him some green fees at a course in the GTA (Miss / Oak / Burlington / Markham, etc - he's in Niagara). I'm reaching out for some ideas / suggestions.
> 
> ...


The 'buzz' around the city is that most courses are hurting this year. Personally I think we've gone from having too few courses to having way too many. It used to be there were only discounts for 'twilight' rates (after a certain time for you non-golfers) but now more courses are offering weekday morning specials as well. Even the private courses are hurting, some are offering 'associate' memberships that don't include the initiation fee (you pay the same for the year for your golf, but you don't get equity stake in the club)

If you pick your times properly, you'll never pay full price. Also take advantage of any courses who offer a points or rewards card. From what I've seen, Kaneff's is the best, I kept what few points I had accumulated last year and they have 6 different courses where you can receive points. 

Visit the web sites at various courses throughout the GTA and sign up for their email newsletters. The number of 'special offers' this summer has been amazing. I don't think that I've paid more than $75 for a round of golf including cart this year, and the lowest I've been able to play for was $25 (walking) last week at Century Pines which is a Kaneff course. Just to give you an idea of what is on special this week (note you have to be receiving the emails and take a printed copy in and/or quote it when reserving your times and/or paying your greens fees):

Weekend Special at Lionhead
Saturday August 4, Sunday August 5 and Monday August 6
$85 on Masters and $95 on Legends includes cart, plus applicable tax.

Carlisle Long Weekend Special
All weekend long - Friday to Monday (August 3 - 6) after 11am. Green fee with cart is $60 plus taxes.

This Week at Streetsville Glen
Monday to Thursday (July 30 - August 2) $30 walking plus tax.

Friday thru Monday (August 3 - Aug 6) after 11am $50 including cart plus tax.

Royal Niagara Specials
Saturday August 4, Sunday August 5 and Monday August 6 
$62.50 including cart plus tax.

Wednesday August 1 and Thursday August 2 
$55 including cart plus tax.

Friday to Monday at Century Pines
Friday to Monday (August 3 - 6) Special Rates:

6:00am to 10am - $60 for golf, hat and cart.
After 10am - $55.
After 12pm - $50
plus applicable tax.

Royal Ontario Specials
Tuesday July 31st to Thursday August 2nd 
$89.00 green fee inclusive of cart and driving range, plus tax.

Saturday August 4th & Sunday August 5th 
After 11 am green fee is $79.00 inclusive of cart and driving range, plus tax.


----------



## sidman (Feb 16, 2004)

Tha's awesome, way more than I was expecting. Thanks so much!

sid


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I just noticed that he lives in Niagara. You might want to pop across the border and take advantage of some of the courses on the US side, especially now with the exchange being so favourable. I played a course I love just north of Buffalo on the July holiday weekend and it was $35 with cart which came out to be $38 with the exchange. Quite often I'll head down their on our holiday Mondays when they don't have a holiday. You just have to watch the traffic coming back but I've found that the Peace Bridge is much quieter to cross than the one at Queenston/Lewiston. 

I was down on July 2nd, got a round of golf in, visited the Apple Store to play with the iPhone, and had dinner at the Anchor Bar. That put me minutes away from the Peace Bridge and it was about 20 minutes to cross, no traffic at all.

I played Royal Niagara (just off the Garden City Skyway) a few times in the spring, pretty barren at that time of the year but I hear that in the fall it is gorgeous with the colours.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rosedale Golf Club. A quiet course.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Dentonia at Victoria Park just North of the Danforth (Behind Victoria Park station)
It's a city course with 18 holes but it is a par 3, There is one nice hole that you tee
off of a cliff into the valley below (Watch out for the river beside the green though)

http://www.toronto.ca/parks/golf/dentonia.htm

Dave


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Oakville "Putt and Pitch" is a fine world class golf course, but it is expensive and is a members only course. Still, with 72 holes spread out for four golf courses, it is the gem of the Canadian golf courses.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> The Oakville "Putt and Pitch" is a fine world class golf course, but it is expensive and is a members only course. Still, with 72 holes spread out for four golf courses, it is the gem of the Canadian golf courses.


Okay I live in Oakville ON and I am not aware of any facility that has 72 holes. Where is it located?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I playing this course next saturday
it's where they held the Canadian Telus Skins game this year

twilight special $59 w/ cart (oooohhhh they must be hurting)

Raven Golf Club at Lora Bay
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Oakbridge said:


> Okay I live in Oakville ON and I am not aware of any facility that has 72 holes. Where is it located?


i think the dear dr. is pulling your leg


----------

